# An addition to the family



## Milo (Jan 30, 2004)

Sonny asked me to deliver the good news to you folks: Early morning on January 29th, 2004, at 3:21AM, Sonny and his lovely wife had their firstborn child!  

Sophia Amelia Puzikas came into the world at 7lbs. 12 oz., 21" long, and in great health. All is well with the family, and I am sure you will hear from the proud father soon. 

--Milos--


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 30, 2004)

:cheers:

Congrats!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2004)

Great news!


----------



## Fightfan00 (Jan 31, 2004)

Congradulations


----------

